# Custom gauge mounts



## JAFO (Jun 27, 2012)

I don't think that would be a good idea bud. The sir bags come out of there, and I'm worried about those gauges becoming instruments of death 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## kfr291 (Aug 11, 2012)

also if you think about how you will need to look over and take your eyes 100% off the road its dangerous for your driving.... plus the vacum line needs to be twice as long... i mounted mine my the clusters, i have pics in my garaged


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

un going to do a duel style pod like i have now.


----------



## smorey78 (Apr 8, 2012)

I am looking just a little farther than the radio so i am not worried about that. Also its gong to be ECT and Volts I will not always need to be looking at them but will want to scan them here and there. Boost and A/F are on my piller. I am not worried about the air bag. Looking at the air bags at work and the crash data on how the passanger side works...if the bag goes off it should just miss the gauges and should not send them thru the air into my face. Also i already crossed that line with the piller mount. If that air bag goes off i am sure i will eat them gauges too!


----------



## silverWS.6 (Jan 6, 2013)

IMHO They look horribly out of place there, I would suggest putting one on each side of the gauges where it kinda grooves down. If you really wanna have the gaugestothemax look, I think that would look better.


Edit: Pretty much where kfr has his but more forward so it is somewhat flush with the tach/speedo area.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Personally I'd remove the storage lid on the center console and find a way to mount there or on each side of steering wheel on top of the cluster. But the second suggestion might look funny, I'd have to see.


----------



## smorey78 (Apr 8, 2012)

ok so i decided to put the gauge down under the steering wheel. I only installed the one so far but thanks for your input. when driving i can easly see this gauge with no problem.

















here is a bad bad very bad vid but i took it any way

aem and glow shift gauges - YouTube


----------

